# What other palettes will mac eyeshadows fit in?



## 72Cosmo (Nov 6, 2005)

I don't know if this is the correct place to ask this but do the mac pans fit into the stilla palettes? Stilla has an eight pan. Mac's 4 pan seems too small and 15 seems too big. I just don't want to get it unless I know the mac eyeshadows will fit in it. Also has anyone seen the stilla emty palettes at a CCO. What other palettes will Mac fit into?


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 7, 2005)

i dunno about other brand palettes but i know www.modcosmetics.com carry empty palettes that fit mac shadows for about half the price. they have a 5 slot and a 15 slot http://modcosmetics.com/emptycompacts.htm


----------



## user4 (Nov 7, 2005)

urban decay, milani, jane also fit in mac pots... i dont know if that's what ur asking. 

if its the other way... i knwo the cg came out with some 4 pallet empties that also fit mac pans.


----------



## colormust (Nov 7, 2005)

has anyone of you guys tried this make up?


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 7, 2005)

They will also fit into NYX palettes...I think they sell trios or something. I think thats all that I know of!


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 7, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YOOTOPiA* 
_i dunno about other brand palettes but i know www.modcosmetics.com carry empty palettes that fit mac shadows for about half the price. they have a 5 slot and a 15 slot http://modcosmetics.com/emptycompacts.htm_

 
I *think* you have to be a distributor to buy these, not a personal consumer


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 7, 2005)

I got 4 pans by Cover Girl at Wal-Mart for  $3. Target had some but ran out.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 8, 2005)

you can be a regular consumer, i've ordered from them before


----------



## stacey (Nov 8, 2005)

thanks for the info. this'll be great for my makeup business.


----------



## Susan (Nov 8, 2005)

This site hasn't been updated in several years, but it does show pan and palette sizes.  
http://www.makeupresource.com/pans/

Mod Cometics as named above, and they also sell on eBay.  The Cover Girl palette is another option, and then there are Japoneque palettes, like those sold at Naimies. They have several sizes.  You can refer to the link above to make sure you buy the right size. 
http://www.naimies.com/shopping/index.asp.

the smaller size of I Nuova palettes also fit
http://www.inuovi.com/iv_product_lis...rcid=2&scid=13

The small size of Smashbox eyeshadows, LORAC, and Jerome Alexander are also equivalent.  

Stila is it's own unique size that is smaller than MAC CCB/large eyeshadow and much larger than the small MAC eyeshadows.


----------

